# root tools?



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm rooted and debloated (frozen) with my Bionic. Now I would like to use jrummy's app "root tools" to change my carrier text to something besides "Verizon Wireless".

Should there be any concern or danger in doing this? Has anybody used root tools yet?


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I'm rooted and debloated (frozen) with my Bionic. Now I would like to use jrummy's app "root tools" to change my carrier text to something besides "Verizon Wireless".
> 
> Should there be any concern or danger in doing this? Has anybody used root tools yet?


I wouldn't advise anything like that until we have a recovery... The only thing I'm willing to do right now is freeze apps via TiBu. Without an SBF or CWM you are screwed if any integral system files get messed up. Just my two cents.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree. Be very very careful when editing things!! There is no way to restore the phone yet. You can try it if you want but people have already bricked because they messed with to many things on the phone.


----------



## maxxram (Sep 11, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I'm rooted and debloated (frozen) with my Bionic. Now I would like to use jrummy's app "root tools" to change my carrier text to something besides "Verizon Wireless".
> 
> Should there be any concern or danger in doing this? Has anybody used root tools yet?


I was wondering the same thing, I did use root tools to change the system font and that worked without issue. However its tempting fate to change to much without a recovery method currently.
So I have not yet been brave enough to try changing the pulldown text.


----------



## maxxram (Sep 11, 2011)

I got up the courage to try and change the pull down text using root tools. The result is it kinda works. When the phone boots it will briefly display my custom pull down text, but then reverts back to "Verizon Wireless" on the lock screen and on the pull down. However, If you go into Settings > About Phone >Status and look at the network name it is displaying my custom pull down text.

So at this point in time its not something that can be done. They must have put the pull down text in a different location then what Root Tools changes.


----------

